# Thoughts on akadama soil



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

In need of some aquasoil right now. I used to get the netlea aquasoil from AI but they aren't getting any in for a while. Was told that they carry akadama soil. Would this be a good alternative ?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I've heard it's more ideal for shrimps than it is for plants, it does tend to get softer quicker and will get "muddier".
AI does have the Tropica aquasoil in-stock though. I also have three extra back-up bags of Amazonia if you need it urgently.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hm. Thanks for the info. I think I'll try the tropica for now and hope they restock the netlea 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

